# Hoher Ping (Repeater)



## ultron124 (30. August 2018)

Hallo Freunde,

seit ca. 2-3 Jahren besitze ich einen Fritzbox 1750E. Damals hat das Ding um die 70 € gekostet und wurde mir lt. Verkäufern als absolute Oberklasse verkauft. 
Diesen Repeater besitze ich, da der Router ganz unten nähe dem Keller ist und ich meinen PC ganz oben (Dach) habe. Somit ist der Repeater unumgänglich.

Die ersten 2 Jahre lief auch alles recht gut. Wir haben eine 50k-Leitung, davon kommen mit Repeater hier oben ca. 15 MBit/s an. Das reicht für mich vollkommen.

Da ich ein Gamer bin, brauche ich unbedingt einen (sehr) guten Ping. In den besagten 2 ersten Jahren des Repeaters verhielt sich dieser auch immer konstant auf 20-40 ms.

Seit geraumer Zeit gibt es aber immer wieder starke Einbrüche des Pings. Er steigt dann in regelmäßigen Abständen bis auf 800 ms und minimal erreiche ich ca. 40 ms. 

Die Up- und Downloadgeschwindigkeiten bleiben auch während dieser Zeit unverändert.

Ich habe jetzt ein paar Leute gefragt, und ich sollte doch mal prüfen ob ich gedost oder geddost werde (Pingflooding).

Kann das daran liegen und wie mache ich das?

Mein Anbieter ist die Telekom und wir hatten noch so gut wie nie Probleme bei denen.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## teachmeluv (30. August 2018)

Hast du in den zwei Jahren Nachbarn bekommen, welche ebenfalls WLAN haben bzw sind andere Netzwerke in der Umgebung dazu gekommen? Dann kann es ggf ein Frequenzkanal-Konflikt sein. Ich habe die Fritzbox 7490, kenne daher dein Backend leider nicht, aber da gibt es Tools, um die Verbindungsqualität zu analysieren und bekommt auch eine automatische Lösung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ultron124 (30. August 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Hast du in den zwei Jahren Nachbarn bekommen, welche ebenfalls WLAN haben bzw sind andere Netzwerke in der Umgebung dazu gekommen? Dann kann es ggf ein Frequenzkanal-Konflikt sein. Ich habe die Fritzbox 7490, kenne daher dein Backend leider nicht, aber da gibt es Tools, um die Verbindungsqualität zu analysieren und bekommt auch eine automatische Lösung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Zunächst vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dieser Repeater hat einen LAN-Anschluss, darüber ist mein PC angeschlossen.


----------



## teachmeluv (30. August 2018)

Dann kann es auch sein, dass die alten Kupferleitungen bei euch gegen Glasfaser getauscht wurden und die neue "Geschwindigkeit" noch nicht korrekt kalibriert ist. Ich habe hier ein ähnliches Problem seitdem die neuen Leitungen liegen. Mein Ping geht beim Spielen zwischendurch auf über 3.000 ms.

Das sind aber nur Vermutungen meinerseits. Ansonsten mal alle Treiber und die Firmware der Fritzbox auf den neuesten Stand bringen und ggf am Router auch mal Werkseinstellungen probieren und von vorne beginnen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ultron124 (30. August 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Dann kann es auch sein, dass die alten Kupferleitungen bei euch gegen Glasfaser getauscht wurden und die neue "Geschwindigkeit" noch nicht korrekt kalibriert ist. Ich habe hier ein ähnliches Problem seitdem die neuen Leitungen liegen. Mein Ping geht beim Spielen zwischendurch auf über 3.000 ms.
> 
> Das sind aber nur Vermutungen meinerseits. Ansonsten mal alle Treiber und die Firmware der Fritzbox auf den neuesten Stand bringen und ggf am Router auch mal Werkseinstellungen probieren und von vorne beginnen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Der Router ist ein von der Telekom bereitgestellter Router. Irgendso ein Zyxel. Nur der Repeater ist der besagte Fritzbox 1750E.


----------



## ultron124 (30. August 2018)

Update:

Ganz unten, direkt neben dem Router steht der Geschäfts-PC. Der ist ebenfalls per LAN DIREKT am Router verbunden. Ich habe über einen Pingtest an diesem PC unten rausgefunden, dass dieser die allerselben Schwankungen des Pings vorweist.

Es liegt also am Router.

Hat jemand Ideen, woran das liegen könnte? 

@teachmeluv:

Bei uns wurde überhalb unseres Wohngebietes (im Dorf) ein neuer Wohngebietsabschnitt errichtet und dieser hat Glasfaser bekommen. Wir haben noch das alte, auf jeden Fall kein Glasfaser. Könnte das trotzdem daran liegen?


----------



## 9maddin9 (31. August 2018)

Ich würde das ganze bei der Telekom melden das deine Leitung Probleme macht und dann soll der Techniker alles prüfen, vllt passt was an der Übergabestation nicht.
Alternative wäre ein Test Router zu besorgen und es mit diesen testen, dann kannst du es ausschließlich das es am Router liegen könnte.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ultron124 (31. August 2018)

Ich habe erst einmal probiert, wie es aussieht, wenn ich den Router nochmals neu starte. Dann passt eigentlich alles wieder, trotzdem gibt es in unregelmäßigeren Abständen als vorher immernoch diese Spikes. Heißt das, dass von einem Defekt am Router ausgegangen werden kann?


----------

